# Last Touch!



## RickRst (May 17, 2006)

Any idea when it's in?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

By the end of the week.....


----------



## RickRst (May 17, 2006)

i;ll keep checking site. got a bit order to put in, and am waiting for that...


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

same for me too


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Im hoping today or tomorrow... Keep you posted guys...


----------



## RickRst (May 17, 2006)

still nothing?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

TODAY!! 

Its in the warehouse now!!

Its being booked in and will be live in an hour or so....


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the update :thumb: , you should recieve my order shortly as soon as it appears on your website


----------



## RickRst (May 17, 2006)

Ordered


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

And I've ordered some too... but not 1 gallon!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers to you too


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

i got 5 gallon the other day, cost me £70 delivered. is that a good price johnny?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep 

Nice one


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Yep
> 
> Nice one


got it off my mate who has a trade account with Megs, he has to order a ****load to get a decent rate on postage mind.


----------

